# Clearly a WIP :D



## Adrienne (May 20, 2011)

Its been a while since I've done anything artsy, so I decided to draw my bestest lil friend. Done freehand looking at the original picture on my screen - so it's by no means a perfect replication. Done with markers and a dab or water here and there to let them bleed a bit. As the title states, this is obviously a WIP. Really a spur of the moment project. 



















Colors are truer, the picture was taken with my webcam that's got a flash that washes everything out ^^


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh my! Gorgeous! I love how you got his face down perfectly


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh, wow! I think I'm in love. This is gorgeous!


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

+1  Great job!!!


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

so pretty! 

and your guy has the cutest face. <3


----------



## Adrienne (May 20, 2011)

finished! i got really lazy when it came time to detail and do the background lol, but i'm not unhappy with it. Chalupa's first portrait! :lol: I'll try and get a better picture of it if I remember to find my real camera!










thank you for the comments


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

That is amazing. Seriously, I don't know how you people can be so artistic! Its gorgeous. He is such a "model" LOL.
You got his face perfectly! And the colors are sooo spot-on!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

You got his face _and_ his fish-a-tude! Lovely portrait!


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Great job!! It's even better with the background!! I agree with everyone else, you did get his face down.  I wish my bettas would hold still for a pic. :/


----------



## Adrienne (May 20, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your lovely comments! 









Here's my first critic so far, haha. "These are such poor quality scales. Mine look nothing like that!"










and one last final shot of it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice! I like the way you did the face.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

That is a great drawing! It looks realistic. I can only draw cougars, not fish lol


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

fantastic!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How come bettas always look PO when even the best artist draws them? Its funny how that happens.


----------



## Adrienne (May 20, 2011)

Thank you all very much!!! And Neil, I don't really know how that happens lol!! :lol:


----------

